# Attaching a gate to buck and rail?



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am in the midst of saving up for enough posts to make a round pen using buck and rails. The problem is, I am at a loss of how to attach a gate, since the bucks are angled. 
Has anyone ever constructed this type of fence and attached a gate? Any ideas out there?


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

You put in two poles in ground right against the fence, 8+in diameter. Hang the gate on one of them. 
I've never seen it done any other way.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, I figured that would be the only way. Just trying to figure out if there is any other option. Perhaps making a sliding gate? I'm still doing a lot of drawings.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I think any other way would be too costly, real tricky to install or be easily weakened. =(


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Why not just use a panel bow gate? You'd have to figure out how to secure the bottom or just go with rails that slide (cheapest and most conforming)


----------

